# Potential consequences of the pending "Ex-Patriot" Act in the U.S.?



## polamexpat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron Paul The Ex-Patriot Act America's Berlin Wall

Will it end/limit/reduce the influx of American baby boomers into Mexico and other Latin American countries?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Without getting too far into politics, religion, or anyone's private affairs, I, personally, take everything said during every 4th summer with a grain of salt. Little sins are magnified and publicized, old news is dug up and given a fresh coat of paint, and otherwise harmless and useless news items are promoted with the zeal of a cheerleader. Without saying anything negative about Ron Paul, I will choose not to get excited about this one until after November, if it is still around at that time. 

Plus, I didn't short Facebook, so I'm below the threshhold anyway.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ummm....I pay more taxes now then I did when I lived in the US. Tax equalization my a$$. All this will change when the flat tax is implemented anyway.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

polamexpat said:


> Ron Paul The Ex-Patriot Act America's Berlin Wall
> 
> Will it end/limit/reduce the influx of American baby boomers into Mexico and other Latin American countries?


I don't know one ExPat that has given up US citizenship ... or even thought of it. I say it will have no effect


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

polamexpat said:


> Ron Paul The Ex-Patriot Act America's Berlin Wall
> 
> Will it end/limit/reduce the influx of American baby boomers into Mexico and other Latin American countries?


It may make some people with $2 million+ a bit nervous, but it appears that renunciation of citizenship to avoid taxes is the key element of the proposed law. In any case, all the Boomers like me with only SS to live on will still keep moving south. We have little choice.

In the abstract, it's just another stupid law, assuming it passes. A kneejerk reaction to the Facebook guy bailing for Singapore. I'm far more interested in the many, many billions stashed away in the Caymans and elsewhere.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The introduction of the legislation in the U.S. Senate is to make a point, which has been made, and I doubt there's much of a chance of its passage in the Senate and/or House or that the President would sign it if it did pass in its present form. I doubt this impacts U.S. citizens who are thinking of relocating to Mexico for the same reasons Sparks mentions ... it's rare that someone would renounce their citizenship. If someone does renounce that's fine with me. Just don't let them have a second bite at the apple. Once they give it up it's gone forever.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I doubt this impacts U.S. citizens who are thinking of relocating to Mexico for the same reasons Sparks mentions ... it's rare that someone would renounce their citizenship.


I agree. I have a few friends here who have become Mexican citizens without having had to give up their American (or other) citizenship. Of course, none of them have done it to avoid paying taxes since none of them belong to the notorious 1%  !


----------

